# Is this good luck.



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

*Kribs*

I bought a tank and with it came 2 Kribs male and female and there are in my 10gallon tank right now until the other one cycles well any help will be accepted cause i only have a few hours to be on and i cant remember the sites to goto.


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> I bought a tank and with it came 2 Kribs male and female and there are in my 10gallon tank right now until the other one cycles well any help will be accepted cause i only have a few hours to be on and i cant remember the sites to goto.


whats your question? general care of kribs? what size tank did they come in? I love kribs, although mine were breeding pr, they killed off a few of my Rams due to territory. Are they wild caught or tank raised?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

tank raised and the tank i bought was a 2.5 gallon the guys said that they breed in there once and then he wanted to sell them due to a health issue he has


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

Isn't a 2.5g too small for a pair of kribs? I'd think a 10g was minimum. I hope you aren't planning to keep them in the 2.5g. Get a betta for that tank.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

they are being moved to a 20 or 29 and right now they in a 10


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2006)

That is great...just making sure . Are you going to have any other fish with them?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

im not sure yet i kinda forgot the password to me account on my puter so i cant see what can be with kribs


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

Lol...ok. Tetras, gouramis, barbs are ok with Kribs. The only fish I'd be careful about are other bottom dwellers like cories, loaches, and plecos. Breeding Kribs can be really nasty to other fish. I think fish that stay towards the top of the tank will be ok though.....make sure you get a second opinion before adding anything though.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok will do but i really dont plane on adding any other fish i think


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

Thats fine too...I just wondered if you were going to have any others. With a pair you'll probably have alot of fry, so you'll soon have a tank full of kribs....maybe!


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

here is a pic of one of them


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

im sorry for the poor quailty of the pic


----------

